# Wow



## LegolasLuver (Dec 29, 2005)

Wow... It has been a long long time since I've been on TTF. And it's still as I remember . How's everybody been. I guess it's been almost a year since I've been on. Well I'll talk to you all later.
xxoo
<3Caitlin (aka LL/Lai)


----------



## Noldor_returned (Dec 29, 2005)

Hi. I don't remember (or even know) you, since I haven't been here long, but see you around hopefully anyway.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Dec 29, 2005)

I...vaguely remember you!  
Welcome back!


----------



## Wolfshead (Jan 2, 2006)

LegolasLuver said:


> Wow... It has been a long long time since I've been on TTF. And it's still as I remember . How's everybody been. I guess it's been almost a year since I've been on. Well I'll talk to you all later.
> xxoo
> <3Caitlin (aka LL/Lai)


Ah yes, I thought I remembered you. You were part of the rather farcical _Honorary Elf Earing_ thread a couple of years back...

Strange times they were


----------



## Aragorn21 (Jan 3, 2006)

Hah, I remember you. And this is also my first post in probably over a year...


----------



## Saucy (Jan 5, 2006)

Join the club sporky join the club


----------



## Niirewen (Jan 5, 2006)

I remember you  .. Hope you stick around for awhile longer. I'm not around as much as I used to be either.. schoolwork kind of took over my life once I started college.


----------



## Rhiannon (Jan 6, 2006)

Yep...college is basically a black hole that eats your life and then spits you back out....and I'm _so_ excited about going back to it in ten days


----------



## Saucy (Jan 6, 2006)

my life is pretty much consumed by, high school, work, acting 

i am planning on finishing school a semester early.


----------



## spirit (Jan 9, 2006)

Wolfshead said:


> Ah yes, I thought I remembered you. You were part of the rather farcical _Honorary Elf Earing_ thread a couple of years back...
> 
> Strange times they were




::Scratches head::

Hmm, did I miss something?


----------



## Wolfshead (Jan 9, 2006)

spirit said:


> ::Scratches head::
> 
> Hmm, did I miss something?


The Olden Days  431 posts of complete nonsense, really


----------



## Saucy (Mar 10, 2006)

nonsense is a good thing really,.


----------

